# Architect / builder in Ponte de Lima?



## TheVegPatch (Nov 13, 2019)

We are considering buying an old granite house near Ponte de Lima.

a) Could anyone recommend an architect / builder / project manager in the area (close to town)?

b) The house needs everything renovated except for the walls. If you have had quotes for this kind of work it would be great to know how much. It may well be the project is just far too expensive.

Thanks in advance.


----------

